# Trails in an English saddle



## michibichi (Aug 13, 2013)

I love going on trail rides, but I HATE western saddles in general, so I go in my close contact saddles. Anyone else?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've always ridden in English saddles, so never saw any reason to change over to a Western saddle for trail riding.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the saddle for trail riding. If I'm going on a really long ride I prefer a saddle that I can tie things to, and English saddles have the same capacity to tie to as a mountain bike!
Have you ever looked at Steele saddles? They are heavier and have a raised pommel, but some models do not have a horn. They have many rings to tie to and are ideal for trail riding.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Nope. I go Australian-style...but if my horse was calmer, or if I was a better rider, or if I was in my 20s instead of 50s and had bones that bounced, I'd trail ride in an English saddle. :wink:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it depends on what you're used to, more than anything else. If you're used to riding in an English saddle, and new to trails, then keeping the same saddle means just one less new thing to deal with. But my much-more-experienced riding buddy will switch between English & endurance-style saddles.

I didn't want a real western saddle, as they seemed (to a novice, anyway) to all be too heavy and have decorations & stuff, plus I couldn't see the point of a horn if I'm not going to be roping calves. Got one of the Abetta Endurance models instead - fairly light (17 lbs), and no decoration. But I only do trail riding - so far, anyway!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I am waiting for my new Wintec 2000 AP to be delivered tomorrow! It looks like I will get to experience the trails in my new saddle this weekend.

I am changing over from Western to a Wintec for the adjustable gullet. I couldn't find a western saddle that I could lift with a wide enough gullet for my horse. And, I prefer the closeness of bareback over my western saddle, so I am expecting to love the English saddle for its closeness and the fact that it has a little more formality to keep me on the horse.

As to the issue with tie-ons; our trail rides are pretty demanding with the steep hills and loose footing. After 3 hours, the horses and the riders are pretty pooped. I don't tend to carry anything attached to my saddle other than a GPS.

I've been looking at trail saddle pads. They have pockets on the lower rear half of the pad. I may purchase one of these to use for those trail trips when I do want to carry light items, like a snack. Otherwise, I am going with a standard pad for every day / trail use. 

There is another thread posted in HF; I think in trail riding that discusses ways to carry items on trails using an English saddle. One poster has a thin pad that goes betwen the saddle and the riding pad and has d-rings. The d-rings stick out from underneath the saddle.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Most English saddles have D-rings on one side and on the front anyway, so it's not like there isn't any place to tie things.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> I think it depends on what you're used to, more than anything else. If you're used to riding in an English saddle, and new to trails, then keeping the same saddle means just one less new thing to deal with. But my much-more-experienced riding buddy will switch between English & endurance-style saddles.
> 
> I didn't want a real western saddle, as they seemed (to a novice, anyway) to all be too heavy and have decorations & stuff, plus I couldn't *see the point of a horn* if I'm not going to be roping calves. Got one of the Abetta Endurance models instead - fairly light (17 lbs), and no decoration. But I only do trail riding - so far, anyway!


They are nice for placing a beverage holder over. :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I do all my riding in an english-type saddle. I have saddle bags attached to the front of my saddle, to carry water bottles and other assorted necessities.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

rode trails for 10 years with my Boo primarily in an english saddle. loved every minute of it.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I ride in an English AP saddle. It's lighter and close contact, which I prefer. I had rings added to it and there are plenty of trail bags intended for English saddles.


----------



## michibichi (Aug 13, 2013)

I knew I couldn't be the only one! So many people I know that strictly ride hunters and jumpers on a daily basis will borrow western saddles to go on trail rides. I personally just think western saddles are ungodly uncomfortable!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't find Western saddles uncomfortable, I just find them all wrong for me. I can't feel the horse under me with all those pads, and Western saddles throw me into a position in which I don't normally ride. I'm constantly trying to put myself back into a proper English position, so am fighting the saddle the whole time. It's exhausting!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't find Western saddles uncomfortable, I just find them all wrong for me. I can't feel the horse under me with all those pads, and Western saddles throw me into a position in which I don't normally ride. I'm constantly trying to put myself back into a proper English position, so am fighting the saddle the whole time. It's exhausting!


There's nothing wrong with using what ever saddle you like for trail rides as long as it works. 
The "English" saddle was created by the Hungarian and German Cav to allow more flexability and variations with the things the Cav would be able to do. It initially gave them a desided edge over the Cav of other European nations. Later it was discovered that a major drawback to the design was that during campaign it caused a lot of horses to be out of action from sore backs. It doesn't have a good tree for the best weight displacement across the back. Cav's didn't want to give up the abilities that they gained from this kind of saddle though so it was a big problem during military compaigns trying to keep enough horses fit for duty available.
In the first half of the 1800's the British developed a new saddle design that allowed them to keep the abilities that the "English" saddle (that's not really "English" :lol had made possible, but dramatically cut down on the numbers of horses with sore backs during compaigns (you'll always have some). The saddle eventually became known as the Universal Patern (UP). Some model/variation of it has been used by the military of all the English speaking countries except the US since around the 1850's. Today the design is more commonly known as the Trooper.
Now this does not mean that you will sore the back of your horse by riding your English saddle for pleasant weekend of trail riding . Unless you're in the saddle for days riding a hundred miles or more a week for multiple weeks you're unlikely to have a problem (we'll take for granted that you have a well fitting saddle). Most people don't spend as much time riding as mounted troops on campaign. Working cowboys might, but then they'll be using saddles with trees that displace more weight than saddles with the English style tree.

:lol: Point being, ride what works for you and your horse. There's no right or wrong saddle if you just having a fun weekend riding trails. A saddle is a tool we use for riding. As long as the tool we are using allows us to do the job we want in the way we want with the results we want then it's what we want.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Western really isn't an option here, so yes, I hack out in a GP and even occasionally my dressage saddle.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I like trail riding in English better than western, if I haven't been riding in a western saddle consistently then riding in one for a couple hours hurts my butt. My boyfriend who is still very new to riding prefers English as well, especially on trail rides. Sure it gives you less to hold onto, but I almost think that's better - teaches you quicker 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I got a wintec dressage for endurance riding. I like it better than any other saddle I've ridden in. I got a stowaway english cantle bag and it carries a lot of crap. I can carry four bottles of water, a first aide kit and snacks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I ride multiple saddles depending on the horse and the riding conditions. Australian, English, western, endurance and a trail saddle. I'm often accused of riding English beautifully in my western saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

I always trail ride in an English saddle. I have used a western saddle only a couple of times and found it uncomfortable. I think it just depends on what you're more comfortable with.


----------

